# YN 622n TX bad?



## MOREGONE (May 22, 2014)

So I have had my YN 622n TX for just over a month so I cannot return it.

My issue started when in wouldn't recognize the flash from the camera (D600). Testing works fine. Pop it on the D700 works with no problems. So could be the camera or trigger. Popped a 622 transceiver on the D600 and no issues so I am using that to rule out the camera. 

Something I am missing? Something I should try?

I've made a video with additional details to demonstrate


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2014)

Often 3rd party gear is not forward compatible, which is likely why it works OK on the older D700 but not the newer D600.

Don't forget that the Yongnuo gear is knockoff gear and that Yongnuo has to reverse engineer the camera maker's proprietary electronics and communications protocols.


----------



## Mach0 (May 23, 2014)

Is the tx software up to date? When I first got mine- I saw online it said to make sure it was up to date on firmware and I'm pretty sure I had old firmware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tecboy (May 23, 2014)

Try to tuck the hot shoe all the way in the dslr bracket.


----------



## Mach0 (May 23, 2014)

KmH said:


> Often 3rd party gear is not forward compatible, which is likely why it works OK on the older D700 but not the newer D600.
> 
> Don't forget that the Yongnuo gear is knockoff gear and that Yongnuo has to reverse engineer the camera maker's proprietary electronics and communications protocols.



This^^ 
My yn622n doesn't allow me to use the sb800 on camera as a master..... Although it works well, I might just sell and go all PW set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (May 23, 2014)

KmH said:


> Often 3rd party gear is not forward compatible, which is likely why it works OK on the older D700 but not the newer D600.
> 
> Don't forget that the Yongnuo gear is knockoff gear and that Yongnuo has to reverse engineer the camera maker's proprietary electronics and communications protocols.



So what radio triggers should someone use with their nikon gear to not worry about compatibility?


----------



## astroNikon (May 23, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Often 3rd party gear is not forward compatible, which is likely why it works OK on the older D700 but not the newer D600.
> ...


Nikon has new Radio Triggers ...


----------



## astroNikon (May 23, 2014)

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Pr...smitters/WR-1-Wireless-Remote-Controller.html

which, ironically, seem to be discontinued now ????? WTH
Nikon WR-1 Wireless Remote Controller 27115


oh yeah .. this explains it all (not) .. but available in Germany and UK apparently
Google Translate


----------



## MOREGONE (May 23, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Often 3rd party gear is not forward compatible, which is likely why it works OK on the older D700 but not the newer D600.
> ...




Exactly what I was thinking. As far as I know even PocketWizards had to reverse engineer the TTL systems. 

I should have mentioned that the TX and D600 have played nicely until 2 nights ago. I used it 3 nights ago in my small extra bedroom 'studio'. Left everything setup, came to use it the next day and no dice. 

-Changed batteries
-Current firmware
-Reset the device

The remote trigger function still works. I have emailed Yongnuo to see what they have to say.

I like Yongnuo so please lets not turn this into a 3rd party bash fest. I just always leaver room for user error and am open to ideas and suggestions.


----------



## MOREGONE (May 23, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> WR-1 Wireless Remote Controller from Nikon
> 
> which, ironically, seem to be discontinued now
> Nikon WR-1 Wireless Remote Controller 27115



I thought that was just a remote control for settings and triggering the device. I haven't seen much about using it with flashes specifically. Plus, those things are pretty pricey...


----------



## MOREGONE (May 23, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Often 3rd party gear is not forward compatible, which is likely why it works OK on the older D700 but not the newer D600.
> ...



To be fair it never advertised being able to. I was really wanting some SB800's to have commander and the external battery port. Since I learned it wouldn't work, I went with the Meike MK-910


----------



## Mach0 (May 23, 2014)

MOREGONE said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



I realized it after purchasing. I know it doesn't advertise as being so. Still an inconvenience for me. No worries though. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (May 23, 2014)

MOREGONE said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > WR-1 Wireless Remote Controller from Nikon
> ...



you're right.  I got confused.  It currently only supports multiple cameras etc ...  I'm hoping when they come out with RF flashes then the WR-1 will get additional features and replace the SU-800

the price will scare anyone away  lol


----------

